# DWL - 520+ problem



## neonowy (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi after litlle research i think that this is the place where i should ask for help.
I have freebsd 6.3 release. I problem with wifi card d-link dwl 520+.
I tried to install drivers from dev.kewl.org. Only one driver compiled but i can only find networks and nothing else. i can;t connect , create etc.
I ask for help someone from kewl team and he said that this driver should work for me:
http://dev.kewl.org/acx100+111/acx-6.1.tgz
i download it and try to make.
and this is what i get after make:

```
"Makefile", line 11: warning: ".depend not found"
===> acx (all)
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /root/acx-6.1/acx
@ -> /usr/src/sys
machine -> /usr/src/sys/i386/include
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/device_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/bus_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/pci/pci_if.m -h
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc -I-  -I/root/acx-6.1/acx -I/root/acx-6.1/acx/include -I. -I@ -
I@/contrib/altq -I@/../include -I/usr/include -finline-limit=8000 -fno-common -g -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx 
-mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith 
-Winline -Wcast-qual  -fformat-extensions -std=c99 -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -c if_acx.c
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc -I-  -I/root/acx-6.1/acx -I/root/acx-6.1/acx/include -I. -I@ -
I@/contrib/altq -I@/../include -I/usr/include -finline-limit=8000 -fno-common -g -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx 
-mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith 
-Winline -Wcast-qual  -fformat-extensions -std=c99 -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -c if_acxdev.c
if_acxdev.c: In function `acx_dev_attach':
if_acxdev.c:141: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer 
target typ
e
if_acxdev.c: In function `acx_dev_upload_radio':
if_acxdev.c:295: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer 
target typ
e
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/acx-6.1/acx.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/acx-6.1.
```
please help me with this. i;m trying this working out for 5 days;/


----------

